# Simulaciones Problemáticas en RF



## joecuervo (Sep 20, 2010)

Hola, quería saber si alguien me podría sugerir cual es el Mejor Programa para simular en RF. Actualmente estoy haciendo un simple trasnmisor de FM, pero quiero asegurarme que funcione medianamente bien simulado (en la práctica hay que hacer varios ajustes, como es sabido siempre en RF), antes de volcarlo a la placa. El tema es que comienzo con un simple Oscilador Colpitts, como el que utilizan la mayoría de los transmisores sencillos que encontramos por ahí. Sin embargo, cuando comienzo a ampliar el circuito para llegar a formar un VCO, ahí nomás empieza a fallar. Actualmente uso Multisim, y la verdad es un dolor de cabeza: por cualquier pequeño cambio, el circuito deja de Oscilar, no acepta inductores pequeños (menores a 10uH), de lo contrario directamente el oscilador no arranca; cuando se añaden nuevos elementos, por más que aún no se conecten a la fuente de señal, deja de oscilar. Ese no sería mucho inconveniente, es cuestión de buscarle la vuelta.

Lo que me enferma son los errores, no es posible simular el oscilador más que un par de segundos antes de que falle, por algún error estúpido. Para mi es debido a los instrumentos virtuales, pero que chiste tiene si no puedo medir la señal de salida?.

Utilizando Proteus, el circuito más básico (que si me funciona en Multisim, un Colpitts L-C1-C2), ni siquiera se mosquea al simularlo. Ese vendito Osciloscopio Virtual, además de ser tedioso de trabajar, no me arroja nada, lo cual nos posible que funcione para uno, y no para otro programa.

En fin, supongo que ya muchos habrán tenido estos inconvenientes. Pero tambien saben que no se puede hacer RF "a ciegas", eso puede quedar para los hobbistas, para los que estudiamos ingeniería, se nos exige más, como proyecto.

Que Programa conviene usar, que sea confiable, o que recomendaciones puedo tomar para encaminar la cosa?, No es posible que no se pueda simular un simple VCO.

Saludos y Gracias.


----------



## ByAxel (Sep 20, 2010)

Esto >>> LT Spice
o el ADS, creo Advanced Design System
Para el proteus usa los Plot, la herramienta Graph pero no recomiendo el proteus para esos trabajos.

Un saludo


----------



## joecuervo (Sep 20, 2010)

ByAxel dijo:


> Esto >>> LT Spice
> o el ADS, creo Advanced Design System
> Para el proteus usa los Plot, la herramienta Graph pero no recomiendo el proteus para esos trabajos.
> 
> Un saludo



Muchas Gracias por la Sugerencia, los voy a Probar


----------



## NNX (Ene 16, 2012)

Hola, cómo les va? quería consultarles si tiene algún titorial o manual del ADS ya que preciso simular unos mezcladores y no tengo demasiada información del funcionamiento de este softaware. Tendrán algún tutorial o manual del mismo? 

Muchas gracias!
Saludos!


Diego.


----------

